# Long haired kitty



## Reemslaw (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi all

I have a short haired tortoise shell and when she's a bit older my girlfriend and I would like her to have kittens, but we want them (or more specifically the one we will keep) to be long haired. 

Her mother was a rag doll and we think a domestic ginger was the dad.

Just wondering if it would be possible for her to have a long haired kitten?

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Best chance to get the kitten's appearance and attributes you want is to spay your cat and go adopt one from a shelter.


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

Its irresponsible to breed a domestic shorthair when there are so many thst need homes

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Maybe...no guarantees. Go to a shelter and pick out a new kitten...much more responsible way of going about getting what you're looking for.


----------



## wolfheartmoon (Aug 3, 2013)

Go adopt one from a shelter. The world has too many "mutts" already that are unwanted because they aren't purebred.


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

If you want to witness birth and take care of kittens you can foster a pregnant kitty
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

NebraskaCat said:


> Best chance to get the kitten's appearance and attributes you want is to spay your cat and go adopt one from a shelter.


I couldn't agree more! There will be plenty of adorable longhair kitties waiting for a person like you. Sadly there are more kittens in the world than there are homes for kittens, please don't add to the problem!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I agree with choosing one that is already at a shelter. There are no shortages of long haired kitties that need homes! Why bring more kittens into the world. They are hard to find homes for, end up in the streets suffering and starving. You would be doing a HUGE favor to one that is already born and needs a home. PLEASE spay your cat before you end up with a nest of short hair babies that you don't want.


----------



## Reemslaw (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Do the responsible thong and don't bring more cats into the world. There are upwards of 80 MILLION cats on the street in America alone.

Long hair is recessive. Just find another at the shelter.

11 Facts About Animal Homelessness - think long and hard about those numbers


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Hypothetically...

L is dominate, l is recessive. The three possibilities are LL (short hair), Ll (short hair) and ll (long hair). Your cat being short hair could be Ll or LL, both would become short haired cats. Only ll is long haired. Ll carries the long hair gene. You have no way of knowing if your cat is LL or Ll unless you're positive the mother was _really_ a longhair (ll), then your cat does carry the long hair gene and is Ll.

If either your cat _or_ its mate is LL they will _NEVER EVER_ produce long haired cats. 

If your cat is Ll, it has a chance to breed long haired kittens if it breeds with another Ll or ll cat. If you were to breed two Ll cats you'd have about 25% of getting a long haired kitten. If you bred an Ll to ll you'd have about 50% long haired. If you bred an long hair to a long hair, 100% would be long haired - no room for error there.

But again... I'm speaking hypothetically using a punnett square. 25% and 50% could be wrong and you could get no long haired kittens at all.

Breeding for longhair is very shallow, IMO. Go to a shelter and get a cat in need of a home and pick it for its personality, no its look. That's the important thing. Please do the responsible thing and do not breed your cat.


----------



## Kneazles (Nov 18, 2013)

Carmel said:


> But again... I'm speaking hypothetically using a punnett square. 25% and 50% could be wrong and you could get no long haired kittens at all.


In a former life, Carmel grew peas in a monastery. :wink:

And I agree with everyone else. Go to a shelter and find a cat in need of a home. You have 100% chance of getting a long hair if you look hard enough. Or another cat that needs love.


----------

